# FREE Pattern- Neck Scarf with Beading



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely (free) pattern to add to your pattern stash. this would be a super Christmas gift, perhaps in a deep wine or red coloring.

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Nacre.pdf

Knitting with beads (Video):

http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-knit-beads


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this site/pattern ~
it's really lovely - doesn't look too difficult to knit ~
Have some yarn in my stash I'm thinking of using ~
this will be great!
: )


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a beautiful scarf, thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice--thanks!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to learn to knit with beads. This looks like a good pattern to start. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. thanks for the link.. it seems like something I can take with me into the hospital this week as I start on my "journey to better health"! xo


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful little project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. This will be a good present for my card playing pals.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

has anyone started this scarf? I have and my beads are showing on what is the wrong side row. Not sure if it is wrong or supposed to be this way. Also the placing a bead on a yo at the beginning of the row is a bit of a challenge but as long as they all look alike I am moving on. Let me know if this is happening to you or if I am doing something wrong. Thanks


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this, thanks for the link!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty--thanks for the link.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Bead knitting is easier when you use a crochet hook, as opposed to counting out the beads on one long strand of yarn. With a crochet hook, you simply lift the knit stitch off the needle ad slip the bead over the loop, place the loop back on the needle, and move on. So much easier.

Here's a video from Knit Picks:


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks I gave up on the pattern, was wearing the yarn thin sliding beads up and down I like the pattern so I am going to try your suggestion. Thanks


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a way to keep the bead from getting "lost" in the stitches?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> Is there a way to keep the bead from getting "lost" in the stitches?


When you place the bead on the stitch, use a crochet hook as MrsB described above, then slip that stitch without knitting it and work it per pattern the next row (or round). When you slip the stitch the working yarn will lie flat behind the stitch the bead is on and will keep it front and center.

I am reposting her video link so it is easier to access:


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I have a scarf pattern that I want to use beads.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> When you place the bead on the stitch, use a crochet hook as MrsB described above, then slip that stitch without knitting it and work it per pattern the next row (or round). When you slip the stitch the working yarn will lie flat behind the stitch the bead is on and will keep it front and center.
> 
> I am reposting her video link so it is easier to access:
> 
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

waya said:


> In her video she says to put the bead on the stitch and slip it back onto left needle and work that stitch. do you find it better not to work it? Thanks
> 
> I have started again, will post progress. Thanks for help


Personally I do like to slip the stitch the bead is place on. I take the stitch off the left needle, place the bead then return the stitch unworked to the right needle. I specially like doing this with socks because it protects inside of the sock where bead would otherwise rub against the skin.

On the other hand, and something that did not occur to me when I posed above, with an item like a shawl or a scarf where you are seeing both sides when worn, it would make more sense to NOT slip that stitch so the bead is visible from both sides.

So YES I would follow the directions on the video if both sides are going to be displayed.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the tool I have for adding beads to knitting - It is so much better than using a crochet hook. I wouldn't be without it!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/109634656/she-knits-bead-feeder-for-fingering?ref=shop_home_feat_2


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------

